# [By Demand] May 2008 DVD/CD



## Raaabo (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm skipping past the April 2008 by demand thread because it was too late anyway - though any requests you include in this thread over the next 3 days _might_ be fulfilled.

At least you can start demanding for the May 2008 issue earlier than ever before, so go wild!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 6, 2008)

Yay first Post!
Anyway, List:
1. Cheatbook Database(Latest Version)
2. America's Army v2.8.3 OR the 2.8.2 to 2.8.3 upgrade  pack
3. Good game demos not foolish/reeealy old full versions


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 6, 2008)

please give a good fast track this time


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess ppl shud start asking for June as well. It is going to be the special issue after all. 

For my demands, please refer to my post in the Feb thread, they need to be fulfilled yet


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 6, 2008)

fast track on visual basic 2008 or java..or c#


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2008)

*>>>>>>>>>>>>> My Wish List For April 2008 Issue <<<<<<<<<<<<< *



* MAke The Cover DVD Adobe Special *

*Adobe premiere CS3

Adobe Golive CS3

Adobe Encore DVD 2

Adobe After Effects CS 3

Adobe Acrobat 3D 8.x

Adobe CS3 Master Collection

Adobe Contribute CS3*
..................................

*TuneUp Utilities 2008*

*Microsoft Windows Internet Explorer v8 for Windows XP 8.0 Beta 1
Microsoft Windows Internet Explorer v8 for Windows Vista 8.0 Beta 1


Sysinternals Suite Build 02/28/08

RyanVM's Windows XP Post-SP2 Update Pack 2.2.1*


*SharpE 0.8 TD4 R2*
Complete shell replacement for Windows

*Vistapack XP 2.3 Beta*
Shell pack based on the XPize installer
AVG Anti-Virus Professional 8.0.xxxxx

*Tor for Windows 0.2.0.20 RC
Tor for Mac OS X 0.2.0.20 RC
Tor for Unix 0.2.0.20 RC

Vidalia for Windows 0.0.16
Control panel for Tor

 Xero Bank Browser 

Revo Uninstaller 1.50
Uninstall utility with many cleaning tools included

FreeBSD 7.0 ( Please provide the iso only - Don't make the dvd bootable
as this cause a lot of problems.

Sysinternals Suite Build 02/26/08

Notepad++ 4.8

WebLog Expert Lite 5.2 Beta 2
Feature rich web server log analyzer*


----------



## venom007 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Please give any full version software that can extract contents from Bad and scratched CD & DVD... (Except IsoBuster)*


----------



## casanova (Mar 7, 2008)

Fast Track to VB Scripting
Themes for Windows Vista
ESET Smart Security
Vista Sidebar Gadgets
Wallpapers
Game Trailers


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 7, 2008)

*Ashampoo WinOptimizer 5.0
AutoQ3D Standard
**Synfig Studio 0.61.05*


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 7, 2008)

1. TuneUp Utilities 2008 EN Trial Version
2. Some good Wallapapers
3. Fasttrack to VB 08 / C / C#


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 7, 2008)

Adobe Audition Please


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 7, 2008)

A Fast Track on Wireless Networks like Ad-Hoc, OLSR protocol demystified, Wireless security and an article in the mag itself for users who just ported or want to port from Windows to Linux and the Linux for this purpose and as always "WE WANT MORE GAMES"


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, a good fast track on programming language or networking.

Also publish fasttrack on 3DS Max or Maya in ur future issues.


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Mar 8, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> Yes, a good fast track on programming language or networking.
> 
> Also publish fasttrack on 3DS Max or Maya in ur future issues.


..
yaaa fasttrack on 3DS Max or Maya


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 8, 2008)

vista ultimate 64 bit


----------



## abhay kumar (Mar 9, 2008)

Article -
Please publish an detailed article on 'How to earn from internet' including website address, any special procedure and applicable fee if any.

Software -
All format video converter specially VCD and DVD to MP4, Divix and 3gp


----------



## smj (Mar 9, 2008)

1. FIFA Manager 08 DEMO
2. New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com and its 	   commentry update (45 mb) from *www.nssunplugged.com
3. Internet explorer 8
4. cheatbook database 2008 
5. Total commander ultima prime 3.5
6. all major antivirus update
7. SPSS 15
8. linux and mac os software
9. NHL 08 DEMO
10. Digit archieve update (Please)


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> vista ultimate 64 bit


lol...


----------



## Riteshonline (Mar 10, 2008)

*"COMPANY OF HEROES"* Demo PLeseesss*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif And all its patches On CD*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif
Because ur DVD is not*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif Working


----------



## jal_desai (Mar 10, 2008)

*fasttrack to VC#* plz plz plz..... *Dexters laboratory* toon-series in DVD (if not in april or may... make this possible in ur june anniversary issue) ...


----------



## trublu (Mar 10, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> vista ultimate 64 bit


lol!!  In that case,I would demand full version of 3ds max*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif
Ok,enough of that.




khansaqib101 said:


> Yes, a good fast track on programming language.



+1.


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 12, 2008)

please give Fast-track 2 Windows SERVER 2003 or INTRODUCTION 2 WINDOWS SERVER 2008..


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2008)

+1 A Good Fastrack on any Programming Language.......


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 12, 2008)

Fast Track to WebMastering


----------



## phr33d0m (Mar 12, 2008)

M$ VS 2008 trial
Server 2008 x64 (2.35GB)&x86(1.75GB) trial (free to download from m$) and can run trila for 240 days

*Windows Automated Installation Kit (WAIK 1.1) * - updated to work with vista sp1 and server 2008

Debian 4.0 etch full (3 DVD) (may be in June Special edition)


----------



## ComputerUser (Mar 15, 2008)

Cheatbook Database 2008 Plz!!! If possible, plz give it on the april issue.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 15, 2008)

phr33d0m said:


> Debian 4.0 etch full (3 DVD) (may be in June Special edition)



3 DVDs!

What have they included in that much, the entire deb repository!


----------



## shaunak (Mar 17, 2008)

- A fastrack on LAMP servers -or- Ajax?
- Fedora 8


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

trublu said:


> +1.



+1 . How abt python?


----------



## uzair (Mar 18, 2008)

+1 Adobe After Effect CS3


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 18, 2008)

*1. Windows Vista SP1 *- Not the operating system, but the SP1 installation file. By the time the May or June DVDs are out, it should be available for download.

*2. WAIK 1.1*

*3. 3dMark or 3dVantage or any other Windows Vista benchmarking software - *They are 600 500 MB in size, so including the trial or the free version on the DVD would help!

*4. A special section with all the definition updates for AVs and ASs *- Digit has been doing this, but not for most of the popular and used AVs.

*5. For the Anniversary issue, provide the fasttrack on Windows Server 2008 - *How to install it, set up the basic roles, maintain the network etc.


----------



## The CyberShot (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey, the *Digit DVD guy* has been slacking off for some time now and shoving rubbish software on the CD and DVD. I've provided the download links too, so the DVD guy needn't get off his butt. Lol.

Get us these:

> *SUPER(c) Free Video Converter* (Converts absolutely ANY video format to ANY other format and is TOTALLY FREE, no online registrations too)
[Info: *www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html]
[Download: *www.erightsoft.com/Superdc.html]

> *Slackware Linux* (Since he's been SLACKing for some time now, that why. lol. But on a serious note, I think Slackware is the BEST user-friendly Linux distro available today)
[*www.slackware.com/getslack/]

> *ZipSlack* (a 100 MB cute Slackware derivative)
[*www.slackware.com/zipslack/]


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 19, 2008)

Fast Track to Web design or JavaScript or 3DS MAX or Maya...
Latest 3DS Max PLE or Maya PLE on DVD if you are going to publish a FT for it!


----------



## Renny (Mar 20, 2008)

*Sabayon Linux *(Latest stable release).


----------



## abhishingwekar (Mar 21, 2008)

Can you provide *2001: A Space Odyssey* movie in movies section????
PLz,Plz,Plz,Plz,PLz,Plz,Plz,Plz,PLz,Plz,Plz,Plz,PLz,Plz,Plz,Plz...........................


----------



## tuxluv (Mar 21, 2008)

Opensuse 10.3 updates 

Fedora 8 updates

These would save a lot of download bandwidth for opensuse and fedora lovers.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 21, 2008)

Fasttrack on Resource hacker and ubuntu 8.04


----------



## grvpuri (Mar 22, 2008)

Windows automated 
installation kit [WAIK] 1.1


----------



## slugger (Mar 23, 2008)

*Fast Track to Networking*

So many on the forum asking about ways to connect this Hardware to that and different possible ways to do it.

Woud be a good idea to address it

Make it a 2 part edition - one for popular linux distros and the other for Windows

you could cover bothe wired and wirelss networking

and as case study you could explain how to setup a LAN for LAN parties

could also give a brief overview about Novell and CISCO


----------



## metric (Mar 23, 2008)

*MSDN Files*

You have provided us with express edition's of microsoft products, would be very great if you provide us with the MSDN library,
which is also freely downloadable, At least you can provide us with the express edition.

below are the links for the same,

MSDN Express Library for Visual Studio 2008 Express Editions : **go.microsoft.com/?linkid=7729282*

MSDN Library for Visual Studio 2008(Preferable, provide this if you can, Please ...)
**go.microsoft.com/?linkid=7830787*

Thanks,
M


----------



## sourav237 (Mar 23, 2008)

I need DVD Cutter (Not Demo/Trial version)


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 25, 2008)

Please include this too:
HP All-in-One Series Printer Software (Vista compatible)


----------



## aerow15 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Windows vista service pack 1

List might go on but i'll only ask for one.


----------



## superboysahil (Mar 25, 2008)

free screen recorder


----------



## SATABDI SWARUP PANDA (Mar 26, 2008)

*windows Xp Pro Security Updates Release February 2008*
*avast Antivirus Professional Edition(trial)*
*latest Ati Radeon Graphics Drivers.*
*internet Explorer 8.*xxxxx*<beta>*


----------



## ComputerUser (Mar 26, 2008)

EULAlyzer. It will be a great addition. It helps to analyse the EULAs for some words and phrases which are related to spyware, malware, etc.


----------



## Riteshonline (Mar 27, 2008)

Aise DVD*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif  Jo Mere PC*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/bsod.gif per 1st Shot Mein Chale!!!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## joyjoy1232002 (Mar 27, 2008)

premeire pro cs3 trial version please or maybe make may issue adobe special
development  borland c++ latest


----------



## chandru.in (Mar 29, 2008)

How about including the Ubuntu 8.04 desktop 1386 Live CD ISO image in the DVD.

8.04 is a LTS release and will be quite well polished.  It will be easy for readers to try it out even if we have low-bandwidth connection.


----------



## amitash (Apr 1, 2008)

I wud appreciate a breakdown and detailed explanation of the motherboard like u did the gfx card this month...and maybe a review of the 9800Gx2


----------



## brweb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Ubuntu 8.04
*It's LTS and also released in this month​


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 1, 2008)

Internet explorers like ie . Opera . Firefox . . All new ones and updates for anti virus . . Including kaspersky . . . And mobile symbian and java softwares . .


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: MSDN Files*



metric said:


> You have provided us with express edition's of microsoft products, would be very great if you provide us with the MSDN library,
> which is also freely downloadable, At least you can provide us with the express edition.
> 
> below are the links for the same,
> ...



MSDN Express is included on the dvd. But it installs with only Visual Basic installer i guess.


----------



## SATABDI SWARUP PANDA (Apr 2, 2008)

SATABDI SWARUP PANDA said:


> *windows Xp Pro Security Updates Release February 2008*
> *avast Antivirus Professional Edition(trial)*
> *latest Ati Radeon Graphics Drivers.*
> *internet Explorer 8.*xxxxx*<beta>*[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ssslab (Apr 2, 2008)

Vista User Time Manager
It lets you specify when exactly and how long the computer can be used


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 2, 2008)

lots of good software for Debain Lenny / Ubuntu 8.04

Guitar Effects
Full version of Guitar Pro

PS: My birthday is on May. Please atleast do me this one favour


----------



## littledrop (Apr 2, 2008)

debian


----------



## KoolKullu (Apr 2, 2008)

brweb said:


> *Ubuntu 8.04
> *It's LTS and also released in this month​




I was expecting the beta in April issue itself,but it should be a must one in the may issue at least cos it is releasing on 24th of April...I m expecting a review too on this,may be the FastTrack also on  'Hardy Heron"


----------



## shatrut (Apr 2, 2008)

Please.Please.Please.Please.Please. 

***** Windows XP SP3

***CyberLink PowerDVD DVD ULTRA 8.0 

***Corel WinDVD 9 

*NERO Help Files 

**NERO Templates Pack 

*WinDVD Creator 

**Ulead DVD MovieFactory 6 Plus 

*Corel DVD Copy 6 Plus 

*ANYDVD HD 

*Magix Products 

****LINUX Multimedia Players,codecs, plugins & Editors


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>> My Wish List For April 2008 Issue <<<<<<<<<<<<<

Adobe premiere CS3

Adobe Golive CS3

Adobe Encore DVD 2

Adobe Acrobat 3D 8.x

Adobe CS3 Master Collection

Adobe Contribute CS3

*Windows Vista Service Pack 1 32 bit & 64 bit
 - please add the 64 bit one*


----------



## utsav (Apr 3, 2008)

Namune april ya may?


----------



## rakee (Apr 4, 2008)

I would be pleased if my tech navigator can open my eyes upon the certifications possible on xp,vista,server 2003-like the MS certifications-An article will do..
Thanks in advance


----------



## remobangalore (Apr 4, 2008)

Corel WINDVD 9 Plus - Blue Ray Edition


----------



## smj (Apr 5, 2008)

1. Nero 8.4
2. Windows live messenger 9
3. PDF to powerpoint, wird and excel converter
4. G Data Internet security 2008
5. Easy GIF Animator Pro 4.6
6. AVG antivirus 8
7. CA, AVG update
8. Aston Desktop 1.9


----------



## olatu (Apr 5, 2008)

Include Vixta Linux distribution


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 5, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> *Sabayon Linux *(Latest stable release).


FTW.!


----------



## raj7000 (Apr 6, 2008)

Please provide a detailed article on ethical hacking or fast track to ethical hacking and software for recording live audio & video


----------



## evewin89 (Apr 7, 2008)

don't give any more OLD movies on Dvd instead of that give sum techi videos funny ads or other kind of stuffs.


----------



## Riteshonline (Apr 7, 2008)

I Want

#MICROSOFT VISUAL STUDIO 2008 PROFESSIONAL EDITION
                                   OR
#MICROSOFT VISUAL STUDIO 2005 PROFESSIONAL EDITION

#WINDOWS XP SERVICE PACK 3

#WINDOWS VISTA SERVICE PACK 1

#AVG ANTIVIRUS 8

#XNA GAME STUDIO 2.0

#CyberLink PowerDVD DVD ULTRA 8.0 

#MICROSOFT EXPRESSION STUDIO

#Corel DVD Copy 6 Plus

PLEASE*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## dhanusaud (Apr 7, 2008)

Some World Cyber Games played in singapore Videos plz.....


----------



## ComputerUser (Apr 8, 2008)

Cheatbook 2008 pls,pls,pls,pls!!!!!!!!


----------



## VINSTAR (Apr 8, 2008)

pls include any good linux LIVE distro to use as a portable linux on my flash drive.


----------



## kanz (Apr 9, 2008)

Could i plz hope to see the following in the next issue:
Vista Sidebar Gadgets
Vista Themes
High Resolution Wallpapers
Cheatbook database updated

thnx


----------



## metric (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MSDN Files*



Krazy_About_Technology said:


> MSDN Express is included on the dvd. But it installs with only Visual Basic installer i guess.




No the MSDN express haven't been included, i have done a search in digit archive.

Also MSDN installs even if we install any of the express edition, like VB express, Web-developer express, which are provided by digit in earlier issues.

Thanks, 
Expect to see MSDN in forthcoming CD/DVD.

Regards,
metric


----------



## ashwinsid (Apr 9, 2008)

Movie trailers. Include HD movie trailers.


----------



## COOLER MASTER 08 (Apr 12, 2008)

*winpen games collection on june special issue*


----------



## dark_light (Apr 12, 2008)

Please include Avg antivirus


----------



## moshel (Apr 13, 2008)

ok so u guys did the MP3 player reviews, then in april the speaker reviews....how about headphone reviews????

also it would be great if you could provide some info on all the terminologies we find when looking for audio products viz. ohms, impedance, THD etc etc..


----------



## hjpotter92 (Apr 13, 2008)

ComputerUser said:


> Cheatbook 2008 pls,pls,pls,pls!!!!!!!!



Well, cheatbook is a good idea.


----------



## jubintkm (Apr 14, 2008)

superb fast track in april.anyway what most people are interested is imaging used in films.that stuff is gotta do with matte painting(2d & 3d).check out gnomon dvd on 2d matte and 3d matte for films+D'Artiste Matte Painting Book.do a fast track on that and it will hit record sales.movie at our thumbs wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

superb fast track in april.anyway what most people are interested is imaging used in films.that stuff is gotta do with matte painting(2d & 3d).check out gnomon dvd on 2d matte and 3d matte for films+D'Artiste Matte Painting Book.do a fast track on that and it will hit record sales.movie at our thumbs wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

ive left somethin .do name the issue movie graphics.my freinds still dont know how they do it.theyre amused wenthey heard computer paintings were used in a recent tamil film.theyre wondering how could they do such realism with just a computer


----------



## chaoo (Apr 14, 2008)

I do a lot of digital photography, with big file size photos. (about 2-3 GB per outing) I do save these images on DVDs. (previously CDs) But now I have a problem of storing these discs! Audio, vidio, data & + Digit discs. *How to store these safely over a period of time? * If these are lost, then no old photos! How to select best folders/CD-DVD covers? Where to store, precautions etc. 
By the way, you must be having a ace in sleeve to produce such wonderful magazine + fast tracks for so many years.congratulations! Hats off to the hard working DIGIT family.


----------



## Sreekuttan (Apr 14, 2008)

fast track to C#
.NET SDK 1.1 sp1
Latest LAMP(Redhat Linux,apache,php,MySQL)
Tech related videos,articles(pdf).(Please avoid old movies..)


----------



## Amir.php (Apr 15, 2008)

Give call of juarez directx 10 extension pack(850 mb)


----------



## nihu (Apr 16, 2008)

Provide norton 2006 defination updates each month regularly pl.


----------



## karanits (Apr 16, 2008)

please include Ubuntu 8.04. it is to be released 8 days from now. so if possible please so. your provide it in June 2008


----------



## trublu (Apr 16, 2008)

karanits said:


> please include Ubuntu 8.04. it is to be released 8 days from now. so if possible please so. your provide it in June 2008


+1. If possible give the ISO or a separate disc.


----------



## cooldip10 (Apr 17, 2008)

Trackmania Nations Forever PLzzzz....


----------



## jibonjyoti1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Vista sp1,xp sp3 & fast track on java

avg 8.0


----------



## bhunnu16 (Apr 20, 2008)

1) Fast Track to PHP/Asp.net
2) Ubuntu 8.04 (bootable dvd)
3) Win Xp SP3
4) Fast Track to Linux(For advanced users)


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 21, 2008)

It would not be possible to add Ubuntu 8.04.. and people can order it if they want for free.. I would say please provide Mandriva 2008.1 Spring Edition. Looking forward to Mandriva ISo


----------



## tipra.wicked (Apr 21, 2008)

world of padman awesome game
*www.worldofpadman.com/


----------



## sganesh (Apr 21, 2008)

pl include Debain Linux or Sabyon Linux or any Distro with KDE4


----------

